# ☆ ☆Corsair Force 3 120GB Rückrufaktion und Firmware-Probleme bei OCZ Agility 3, Vertex 3 und Solid 3☆ ☆



## dj*viper (8. Juni 2011)

*☆ ☆Corsair Force 3 120GB Rückrufaktion und Firmware-Probleme bei OCZ Agility 3, Vertex 3 und Solid 3☆ ☆*

Bei der 120 GB  Version gibt es ein Bug. Aus  diesem Grund ruft Corsair die komplette bereits ausgelieferte Charge mit  der Bezeichnung *CSSD-F120GBG3-BK* zurück. Das heißt Corsair,  fordert auch jene Anwender dazu auf, die SSD tauschen zu lassen, bei  denen sie augenscheinlich fehlerfrei funktioniert. 


Der Hersteller OCZ, der ebenfalls SSDs mit dem Sandforce SF-2200 auf dem Markt hat, reagiert auf die Probleme mit einer eigenen Stellungnahme.  Demnach sind die OCZ Agility 3, Vertex 3 und Solid 3 von dem Problem  nicht betroffen, die Corsair zum Rückruf der Force 3 bewogen hat; nach  Aussage von OCZ, da man nicht das Referenz-Design von Sandforce für  seine SSDs verwendet. Allerdings räumt man ein, dass es auch hier noch  Firmware-Probleme gibt, die zu einem BSOD führen können. 


Mehr dazu gibt es hier:

Quelle: Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User


----------



## dr_breen (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair Force 3 Rückrufaktion und Firmware-Probleme (BSOD) bei OCZ Agility 3, Vertex 3 und Solid 3*

Der erste Satz der News macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## X Broster (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair Force 3 Rückrufaktion und Firmware-Probleme (BSOD) bei OCZ Agility 3, Vertex 3 und Solid 3*

Puh, und das alles bei einer SSD, wo die persönlichen Daten abgespeichert sind.

Find ich als Endkunde schlimmer als Intels B2 Skandal.


----------



## dj*viper (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair Force 3 Rückrufaktion und Firmware-Probleme (BSOD) bei OCZ Agility 3, Vertex 3 und Solid 3*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Der erste Satz der News macht keinen Sinn.


 sry habs auch grad gesehen und korrigiert


----------



## Robär (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair Force 3 Rückrufaktion und Firmware-Probleme (BSOD) bei OCZ Agility 3, Vertex 3 und Solid 3*

Hab meine gerade eingetütet und weggeschickt.

Macht echt Laune sein Windows auf ner uralten 250GB Festplatte zu haben


----------



## Altair94 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair Force 3 Rückrufaktion und Firmware-Probleme (BSOD) bei OCZ Agility 3, Vertex 3 und Solid 3*

Sorry für meine Unwissenheit, aber was ist ein "BSOD" ?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair Force 3 Rückrufaktion und Firmware-Probleme (BSOD) bei OCZ Agility 3, Vertex 3 und Solid 3*

@ Viper:
KLICK


----------



## dj*viper (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair Force 3 Rückrufaktion und Firmware-Probleme (BSOD) bei OCZ Agility 3, Vertex 3 und Solid 3*



> @ Viper:
> KLICK


warum an mich? ich weiss es doch 


BSOD = Blue Screen of Death


----------



## max00 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair Force 3 Rückrufaktion und Firmware-Probleme (BSOD) bei OCZ Agility 3, Vertex 3 und Solid 3*



X Broster schrieb:


> Puh, und das alles bei einer SSD, wo die persönlichen Daten abgespeichert sind.
> 
> Find ich als Endkunde schlimmer als Intels B2 Skandal.



Das finde ich wieder weniger schlimm, weil ich auf meiner Systemplatte (auch ne SSD) keine wichtigen persönlichen Daten speichere!
Die ist nur für ein schnell startendes OS+häufig genutzte Programme da ^^

Edit: Ich hoffe ich habe da keine Ironie überlesen!


----------



## DiNosso (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair Force 3 Rückrufaktion und Firmware-Probleme (BSOD) bei OCZ Agility 3, Vertex 3 und Solid 3*

Na Super vorgestern erst das "Gute" stück bekommen und gefreut wie son kleines Kind. und dann beim Surfen diese News gelesen. Heut noch mal kurz den rechner angemacht un bums war er auch schon da der "BSOD" son mist.ha sie dann gleich vertig zum versand gemacht.


----------

